# The Yu-Gi-Oh! Fan Club.



## Momo(th) (Feb 18, 2012)

*ATTENTION DUELISTS!*

I'm sorry, that must be taking care of before anything else.

<s>So, welcome to the Yugioh fan club! The home of all duelists on these forums!

ANYTHING Yugioh related may be posted hear. I can be for deck help, banlist discusions, Yugioh the Abridged, a lucky move/card you pulled/managed to do, or just to plain discuss the episode of the anime you just watched.

So let's start this with a simple discussion, shall we? New Banlist!

(I don't expect to find many duelists out there, but in the unlikely event that this club becomes to popular, I'll split it into separate clubs.)

I'll post my deck(s) soon if there are a few duelists who are interested in this club.</s>

Since Yugioh is so large, any Yugioh fan can join the group Duelist Kingdom. I think it would be better than a club.


----------



## Furiianda (Feb 18, 2012)

Er... huh. 
I have maybe played a few games with the cards (back when they were new)...
but I always loved the abridged series!! Man it's great. 
I first saw it about 5 years ago and probably would have no interest in the fandom without it, although, a lot of fans are like that apparently.

(I was also going to share this hilarious video about the original pilot for Yu-Gi-Oh! which was about yo-yos or something, but it appears to have been taken down... ): curses!
as compensation, here is the only YGO gif I have ever seen on tumblr (that's a lot of gifs ): )


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 18, 2012)

Hey theres a new thread for this.

I love the game (mostly because it's one of the few games I'm good at... D,:) and I have SO MANY DECKS. (Some might say I have ALL of the decks...)

Anyway, my favorite strategy is gravity bind stall/burn. I'm finding it loses its potency ever since synchro monsters hit the scene though...


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 19, 2012)

Chief Zackrai said:


> I'm finding it loses its potency ever since synchro monsters hit the scene though...


Considering that the new Xyz monsters technically don't have a level, they are unaffected by Gravity Bind.

BTW, the new banlist says you can have 2 marshmellons and two Level Limit - Area B.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 19, 2012)

Both of those things are incredibly silly...

I do enjoy how MR is back, though.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 22, 2012)

So yeah, Here are a few of my decks. Feel free to rate/fix them.


----------



## M&F (Feb 23, 2012)

Well, I guess I could call myself a fan of the game, although I've only played it in videogames, and although it's been a long time since I last played and I never even got a chance to see how this Xyz buzz rolls in the scene.

I haven't gotten to check yet whether clobbering everything with Evil Hero Dark Gaia remains an excessively viable tactic outside of WC2008, but, aside from that, my favoured decktype is the toolbox Warriors. I love their versatility and the absurd boosts you can get from The A. Forces, and so far as I've seen, they even blended in seamlessly with the synchros. Although I think there was one more recently released card that screwed over anybody relying on single attributes or types...


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 23, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> I haven't gotten to check yet whether clobbering everything with Evil Hero Dark Gaia remains an excessively viable tactic outside of WC2008


Don't worry. It still is. It's max ATK possible right now is 7750.



Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> Although I think there was one more recently released card that screwed over anybody relying on single attributes or types...


This maybe?


----------



## M&F (Feb 23, 2012)

Seraph said:


> Don't worry. It still is. It's max ATK possible right now is 7750.


Looks like it hasn't changed a lot, then.



Seraph said:


> This maybe?


I think it was either Gozen Match or a counterpart thereby.

At any rate, I'm pretty sure it was a continuous trap card and I like my toolbox warriors with a side of Royal Decree, so, it wouldn't be too much of a shutdown, I guess.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 23, 2012)

Mr. Fancy Pants said:


> I think it was either Gozen Match or a counterpart thereby.
> 
> At any rate, I'm pretty sure it was a continuous trap card


Definitely Rivalry of Warlords then.


----------



## OrngSumb (Feb 26, 2012)

I'll join. I love messing around on Dueling Network when I get the time. My favorite deck right now has to be my "'Roids on 'Roids" deck. And now that Barbaroid has finally been released in TCG I'm happy.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 26, 2012)

Seraph said:


> So yeah, Here are a few of my decks. Feel free to rate/fix them.


0_0 

All of those were full of stuff I've _never heard of_.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 27, 2012)

Chief Zackrai said:


> 0_0
> 
> All of those were full of stuff I've _never heard of_.


Like what?


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 27, 2012)

Like, most of the entirety of the first, second, and third decks.

All of the steelswarm, the gishikis, and basically the rest of the monsters that aren't cyber dragon and others of the sort. Also a bunch of the magic cards.

just so you can judge the severity of the generation gap here, here's my best deck (left it somewhere, so it is prone to inaccuracy)

Monsters (~20):
Charcoal Inpachi x1
Swarm of Scarabs x1
Labyrinth Wall x1
Sonic Duck x1
Mataza the Zapper x1
Dark cat with white tail x1
Destiny Hero-Defender x1
Marauding Captain x1
Solar Flare Dragon x1
Mirage Dragon x1
Raging Flame Sprite x1
Poison Mummy x1
Medusa Worm x1
Iron Blacksmith Kotetsu x1
Sangan x1
Des Feral Imp x1
Mask of Darkness x1 (? Not sure if I took this out)

Spells (~15):
Mystical Space Typhoon x2
Symbols of Duty x1
Spell Shattering Arrow x1
Axe of Despair x1
Horn of the Unicorn x1
Raremetal Armor x1
Back to Square One x1
Graceful Charity x1 (banned now, I know, haven't been able to fix that)
Monster Reborn x1 (? I'm not sure if I put this in yet)
Horn of Light x1 (?)
Ookazi x2
Poison of the Old Man x1
Pot of Avarice x1 (?)

Traps (~7):
Gravity Bind x1
Scrap-Iron Scarecrow x1
Sakuretsu Armor x1
Metalmorph x1  (?)


(more to come, I'm pressed for time and I'm racking my brain as it is to remember)


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 27, 2012)

That IS a old deck. Do you want me to explain the new Xyz monsters?

Also, I'm going to start a Yu-Gi-oh! group where once a day, I'll write a guide on a certain deck.


----------



## Chief Zackrai (Feb 28, 2012)

no. I want nothing to do with the xyz.


----------



## Momo(th) (Feb 28, 2012)

Whew, just got done with the Infernity guide!


----------



## ShinyUmbreonX3 (Mar 4, 2012)

I'd love to join this group. I'm an avid Yu-gi-oh! player and love to play around on Dueling Network, too. My current deck is a Chaos Dragons deck, mostly based off the new Dragons Collide Structure Deck. Woo! My deck before that was an Agents' Divine Punishment deck using Lost Sanctuary Structure deck cards. I have yet to get Xyzs or Synchros but would like to use them. =D


----------



## Momo(th) (Mar 18, 2012)

YAY TORNEYMENT!


----------



## Abwayax (Dec 16, 2012)

Might as well join. I used to play casual yu-gi-oh waaay back when (back when spell cards were called magic cards, and 1700 atk on a level 4 monster was over the curve) but I haven't actually played in a while, although I still do enjoy reading about the cards. I also like to watch the abridged series.


----------

